# A.A. Woods & Sons spoke pointers and hollow auger



## need2boat

Lets keeping this simple. ;-)

I've got one and looking to use it in the making of a saw bench for the legs. For the most part I get how it works just not clear on how to adjust the cutting blade on the Hollow auger. I did some googling but really didn't find much on usage.

If anyone has experience please share.

thanks

Joe









A.A. Woods & Sons hollow auger


----------



## dkirtley

If I remember correctly, you have the bevel pointing up towards the brace. I think I just put a dowel of known diameter and set the mark to the size and then loosened the blade and moved it until it was in contact with the dowel and the scale agreed with the diameter.

I will try to remember to look for mine when I get home. It has been twenty years since I used mine. I picked up my first lathe a bit after I got mine and it wasn't so important anymore.


----------



## Brit

Never used one Joe, but I found this. Hope it helps. I'd love to see a quick video of you using it once you figure it out.


----------



## need2boat

Andy,

Like you I don't get the chance to visit the shop weekdays but I'll give it a go this week. I'm finishing up 2 try squares and then I'm getting started on the bench.

I figure if this doesn't go well I can always make one of the construction lumber, A frame style saw benches.

Joe


----------



## KentInOttawa

I know that this is a REALLY old thread, but it was also one of the first to show up in my Google search.

I recently bought (and cleaned up one of these tenon cutters. My initial attempts revealed that something was definitely wrong and that I needed to figure it out. After reading this thread on the Old Tools Archive and looking carefully at my installed cutter, I determined that the adjusting screw closest to the cutting edge needs to be adjusted so that the edge sits far enough below the guides to cut the stock before it enters the tool. (It pushes the cutter out of its bed).










The second screw holds the cutter tightly against the first screw. The cutter needs to be adjusted so that only a small amount is exposed inside the guides.










Once your (MY!) cutter is used up, the first adjusting screw slides into the slot in the cutter and stops doing its job.










I guess that I need to fabricate a new cutter. Damn.


----------

